

Ask HN: Hacker/Startup Living Spaces in NYC? - qBoom

I'm hoping to find out about any communities, hacker houses, or the like that have space for startup founders trying to live very minimally in NYC while working on their startup. Any leads are much appreciated!
======
iqster
I don't know about any living spaces. I am aware of a hacker space (Brooklyn
Resistor), community art space (3rd Ward), and some shared office spaces full
of tech entrepreneurs (BetaWorks and General Assembly). Hope this helps.

